# Duda:Como dibujar las islas GND en Proteus



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 26, 2010)

Veran estoy muy novato con el uso del proteus,quiero diseñar un PCB pero me encuentro con el problema de dibujar la isla de GND pues no se como vincular las lineas de GND a la isla ojala me puedan hechar una mano muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 26, 2010)

Si te refieres como isla al power plane generator, osea todo lo que se baña de cobre para que el acido no lo ataque...pues simplemente cuando haces el Power Plane Generator, le das alli en una opcion que dice NET, me parece, le pones GND...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 26, 2010)

Lo hice como me comentas peroen net no me aparece GNd me aparece (none) tendras algo mas ilustrado o algo paso a paso perdon por la molestia y muchas gracias por tu atencion


----------



## cerebroo (Ago 12, 2010)

Mira tu GND a que numero de NET pertenece, lo veras acercando el zoom a la pista del GND.

Saludos.
Y perdon por la demora.


----------



## Txipi74 (Oct 19, 2010)

Selecciona el poligono o isla como tu la llamas, boton derecho propiedades y asigna la net que quieras GND. VCC. NetD38_2 la que quieras y ese poligono se asignara a esa net.


----------



## valvular (Nov 1, 2010)

Es posible que en Isis, a la hora de crear el esquematico, no hayas asignado las masas; de esta manera nunca se crea esa referencia. Abrí el proyecto en Isis, hace click en Terminals mode en la barra de herramientas vertical de la izquierda (es un icono que tiene una especie de flecha que apunta a la izquierda y otra que apunta a la derecha), en la lista que te figura elegis GROUND y ya podes colocar las masas; una vez que pongas todas las referencias de masa que necesites, guarda el proyecto y andate a Ares; anda hacia Tools / Power Plane Generator y elegi "GND" en la solapa Net. Si no es ese el problema la verdad que me supera, exitos!


----------

